# job outlook



## silfree (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone! 
I am interesting of working in Italy as a classical ballet teacher...I have a diploma and alot of experience as a profesional ballet dancer olso as a teacher..so, yeah, let me know...thank you!


----------

